

Google the Evil Genius - dennykmiu
http://www.google.com/buzz/denny.miu/4qiTFtjiVqN/Google-the-Evil-Genius-Like-other-animals-humans

======
gchucky
Anyone else marginally entertained by this being written on Buzz?

~~~
dennykmiu
As much as a frog enjoying a bath with slowly rising temperature, I am
definitely amused.

------
pyman
On December 2009, Google's CEO, Eric Schmidt, declared after privacy concerns:
"If you have something that you don't want anyone to know, maybe you shouldn't
be doing it in the first place.". And on February 2010, he made some of our
email contacts public.

But I'm not worried, because I know that the bigger you are, the harder you
fall.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Google>

------
afshin
I'm not convinced that Buzz isn't just a flash in the pan. The data generated
in Buzz seems qualitatively different than the data Google earns its revenues
indexing and I don't really see a direct path to how that's going to change.

~~~
dennykmiu
I don't neither. My guess is that in a few months (decades in Internet time)
we will know more. Twitter started out differently also and it eventually
morphed into something else.

------
johnl
I think the genius of Google isn't the stuff they build (which is really cool)
but the fact that the entire company is built from information essentially
available to everyone.

~~~
pyman
No shit, like my email contacts?

------
sahaj
i think very soon Buzz will gain Wave-like text editing capabilities. You can
run a whole blog from within Buzz.

